# Help me ID these switches...



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Call a qualified electrician and tell him you need to replace some old Pass & Seymour Despard devices.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*ID Switches*

It is hard for me to believe that if you took so long in finding out the different scenarios that you did not already take it apart.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Call an electrician.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jp2code said:


> ................My initial thought is to just pull the whole thing apart (this coming weekend) and see if any wiring looks obviously bad that I can just replace. If the wiring looks fine, then the switches are at fault -...........


I can see Robbie the Robot now.........










"Warning! Warning!
Unqualified Person attempting
electrical work!
Danger, Will Smith!"​


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed._


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

closed?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes this thread is closed. :laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

This thread is about to be closed...:whistling2::no:

:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Still not closed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yup, not closed yet. :blink:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Closed to not: *not post*


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Still Open


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

wow, petey is slow today..........hehehe


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

petey may need a wiring diagram just like the OP does.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

lol....not so Speedy Petey?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN! 

I did it again.


----------

